# Home theater PC: Can you use an EQ via this?



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just curious if when using a HTPC, could you use an EQ so you can do tweaking on your own before the signal gets sent to your receiver. 

Sure this is a pretty straightforward answer, but I just don't what it is.


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes.


----------

